# A neat looking mod



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

Not sure I'll be in a rush to buy one for the old mans new machine, but the plastic ones don't seem to last that long and this looks like a neat little mod/upgrade. Anything that offers a bit more thermal stability can't be bad.

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B07P8JYXD5?ref=em_1p_1_ti&ref_=pe_27830390_455313040

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

cambosheff said:


> Not sure I'll be in a rush to buy one for the old mans new machine, but the plastic ones don't seem to last that long and this looks like a neat little mod/upgrade. Anything that offers a bit more thermal stability can't be bad.
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B07P8JYXD5?ref=em_1p_1_ti&ref_=pe_27830390_455313040
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unless you're preheating the machine for longer to get that lump of brass up to temperature, there's a good chance the thermal stability will be worse than with the plastic you already have.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I was debating upgrading the screen, but didn't realise it had additional shower plate 

New project for work me thinks haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

joey24dirt said:


> I was debating upgrading the screen, but didn't realise it had additional shower plate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 As Ash said, I think it would be a retrograde step unless you thoroughly pre-heat to compensate for metal mass. Possibly why the original is plastic (other than cost)


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

I was under the assumption that with it being thin (er than the other) the 5 min or so normal warm up time and a flush of water would more than be enough, it's not like it's londininium group size. Nether the less I suspect it won't be top of the old mans spend list anyhow 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Man_Cave (Feb 23, 2020)

Sorry to resurrect this old thread

I am a new Oracle owner and having read about the plastic part breaking easily, I am thinking of pulling the trigger on this.

The reviews look good (so long as you don't use the provided screw.

Did you buy it? ad if so, How are you getting along with it?


----------

